# Wing Feather sexing?



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I pulled pics online for wing feather sexing. My pearls...visual yellow face pearl-peid, normal grey whiteface pearl, and visual whiteface pearl-pied all have spots that go all the way to there bodies on the wing feathers...according to that chart on sexing pieds that would indicate they are females? At least the visual pied/pearl's? Am I understanding that correctly? And if I look at the feathers of the normal grey young female...it too says all the way to the body...so is she a she too? I was kinda hoping it was a he....and would loose his pearls and be a white face normal grey visually.....is the charting accurate?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its because theyre pearl. pearls have spots going down the wings regardless of genders. when adults and first molt, if they molt and lose pearls they also lose the spots and theyre males. females keep the spots and pearls. it depends on age of the birds. if after first molt then they can be either gender. if older that first molt then they are all females


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

So are you saying the charting is NOT correct...I will have to wait till they molt? I knew they loose pearls and spots if they are males and even some spots on wings for females....but the pics in the chart showed pics of young cinn pearl...and the spots on her wings went all the way to her body....just like mine do? Gave the impression you can tell at a young age too...as it actually said "young" hmmmmm...here's hoping she's a he then.....


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Wing spot sexing works for all mutations except for any mutation that includes pearls.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

female pearls keep ALL the wing spots and pearls. males LOSE them ALL and the pearls lol but you wont know until the first molt


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nope...the wing spot sexing does *not* work with pearls. You have to wait til the first molt to help determine sex.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

darn......I am wanting to keep two....I'm so torn....I have three adult hens now all pearls, I would love that one grey whiteface pearl to be a male.....I love the look of the gray whiteface. Or she'll stay just the way she is and look EXACTLY like her mama.....what to do? what to do?????


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if youre looking for breeding your pearl hens, avoid pearl males.... breeding like to like is not reccomended.

if for pets, look at personality


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I really am not looking at breeding them....it was nice this once...and I would allow a pair of keets maybe, but I'm not so interested in doing it regularily, quite a chore. I got the nesting boxes mainly because my green parakeet was nesting in a food bowl, and as it turned out Misty layed her first eggs on the floor of the Aviary....so If I removed the boxes would that stop them from breeding really or is it just inevitable? The only pearl hens able are Mom and Sugar who is not boneded with anyone...Freckles is a very old lady.....I do love pearl hens.......but I would love for that pearl grey to be a male. I will prob keep him and the WF Lutino.


----------

